# Advice needed in selecting hand tools.



## johnnypeg (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hello i am new at woodworking and i am going to set up a shop in my garage. i will be getting the necessary power tools such as table saw ,band saw, jointer etc .But my question is about hand tools such as chisels, planes ,saws and every thing else that i would possible need.What recommendations do you have as experienced woodworker, should i buy the most expensive tools and what brand names should i consider.What about sharpening equipment do you have any advice or tips that you can share with me.Should i get the water stone or the diamond stone or what about the grinders etc.Thanks for your help much appreciated .*


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnnypeg As for brands of tools to buy, I think you will find most wood worker don't buy High in hand tools. A good amout will spend good money on chisels, router bits and drill bits but not hand tools. I think you should buy a 12 to 14 tooth hand saw. Stanley or Sears. A dovetail hand saw and a jap saw which is great for fine cuts. You will need a set of wood chisels, hand rasp/files, small hand plane, 6" to 8" hand plane, hammer, folding measureing ruler, tape measure, 3' to 6' metal straight edge (yard stick), fraiming square, tri-square, clamps, clamps and more clamps. I have a wet stone I use to sharpen most things with, but a bench grinder with a cloth buffing wheel will put a razer edge on a wood chisel. Of course if you only use your wood chisels on wood, they will stay share a long time. The more you do wood working, you will find other tools that make things easyer. That would be a good place to start.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Chisels run the gamut from dirt cheap to over $100 each. Don't buy junk from the dollar store, but you don't need to buy the most expensive on the market either. Buy a set of chisels that feels good in your hands, and learn to sharpen them. I'm getting good use from the reasonably priced Marples/Irwin set (made in England, not China), Narex from the Czech Rep, and Stanley....I've also seen good value sets from Footprint, MHG, Crown, and Grizzly. You can step up to Two Cherries, Robert Sorby, or Pfeil if you're inclinded to spend more.

Research the "scary sharp" method of using sandpaper on plate-glass...you can always spend the money for an automatic system like the Worksharp, Scheppach, Grizzly, Jet, or Tormek later. 

You can pickup good quality Stanley Bailey handplanes used in lots of places...garage sales, antique shows, free classifieds on wwing forums, CL, or Ebay, etc. I'd start with a small block plane and maybe a Stanley #4 or #5 (or equivalent from Millers Falls or Record). You can add more later if necessary. I would not buy a new Grizzly, Groz, Anant, Wood River, etc....they're not made as well and will require more tuning. Here's one example that looks nice to me. Here's another that should sell cheaply because it was unfortunately painted, but it looks to be in good shape and should function well...Bailey #5-1/4. You can also take a look at Veritas and Lie Nielsen, but they get pricey!

I'd also pick up a functional small handsaw. Crown is one decent brand. 

You'll want a couple of decent squares on hand....maybe a combo square and a try square.....any that are truly "square" will do.

Good luck.....have fun and be safe!


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

For finishing work and fine details your best bet is hand tools, power tools go to fast and can ruin the work in seconds. However, buying tools is an investment, and quality costs, but it is more important to keep both hand and power tools sharp, so you will need a good sharpening set up (hand (stones and guide) or power (grinder) or a combination), you will want good measuring and marking tools, such as Starret combination square. Also remember you will be using these in your hands so they need to be comfortable. If you can't afford Lee Valley or Lie Nielsen, look for used and old they are better quality, buying hand tools from Sears or Stanely today could be a mistake, they do not spend the money or time investing in research and design that make the tools of Lee Valley, Lie Nielsen and others a joy to use. 

Besides you never know when one day you may deside to make something using only hand tools.

Good Luck

Kevin


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Johnny, 
The others have made a lot of good suggestions. You don't have to spend a lot of money on most of these tools. But one thing I would suggest, buy them as you find a need for them. Don't go out and in one day fill up your trunk. If you buy them a little at a time, you will have time to become familiar with each tool and learn how to best use it. Watch the big box stores for sales on their hand tools. The stanley three piece chisel sets and similar items seem to be on sale once a month. Woodcraft and rocklers stores run monthly sales. Get on their mailing lists and you'll get a flyer in the mail and email alerts also. Good luck with your hunt,
Mike Hawkins


----------



## steve mackay (Oct 5, 2008)

Lots of good advise. And this is the place to get it too ! My only addition is "first things first". In order get chisels and such to go where you want them begins with good planing and layout. Combo square, bevel square, ruler and straight edge. Without good layout and marking out it won't matter how good or sharp your chisel is. I've spent considerable time and investment on these basic tools and never regreted it. They not only prep your work for accuracy but check your other tools and machines for THEIR accuracy. New Starret is expensive. Used (but in good condition) isn't. Lufkin (my personal pick ) WAS the gold standard for the likes of Starret and Brown & Sharpe and can be picked up on Da' Bay for a song. Everyone wants the latest and greatest. Craftsman ( yes, I said it ) layout tools are affordable and will outlast the common man. At least 'till you WANT to invest in Starret or the like. I don't know . . . in the end result good layout makes me look smarter and better than I really am no matter what tool I'm useing.


----------



## johnnypeg (Feb 23, 2009)

*This is a fantastic amount of insight which has opened my mind to areas i have never considered .*
*advice like this can only come from knowledgeable woodworkers with experience .I will follow the insights you have given to me and there fore making my projects more enjoyable and more professional .thank you so much .*


----------

